# I think A little Jail Time Might Do her Some Good



## Jade (May 4, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/05/0....ap/index.html


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 4, 2007)

If they uphold that for the non-famous, the famous should be punished exactly the same.


----------



## Raerae (May 4, 2007)

We'll see what happens.  Her court hearing was today.  I doubt she'll go to jail though.  Alcohol bracelet?  Probably.


----------



## Jade (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_We'll see what happens. Her court hearing was today. I doubt she'll go to jail though. Alcohol bracelet? Probably._

 

Actually, she just got sentenced to 45 days. It's on CNN


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 4, 2007)

Now let's see if it's actually upheld


----------



## Raerae (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Now let's see if it's actually upheld_

 
Exactly.. a sentance doesn't mean she'll actually have to go to jail.  Realistically our justice department has better things to do than waste government resources on Paris.

Throw a bracelet on her ankle, and put her under house arrest for the full duration of the sentance.

This whole case has been a waste of tax payer dollars.

Edit - This is similar to whats happened to most of the people i've known who have been arrested for DUI and other vehiclae/alcohol/suspended liscense related things.

None of them went to jail.  Quite a few got house arrest, and had to pay for the bracelet and other things out of pocket.


----------



## n_c (May 4, 2007)

She's a f****** moron, she should go to jail!!!


----------



## Jade (May 4, 2007)

She goes to jail June 5th. It will be upheld.


----------



## Jade (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Exactly.. a sentance doesn't mean she'll actually have to go to jail. Realistically our justice department has better things to do than waste government resources on Paris.

Throw a bracelet on her ankle, and put her under house arrest for the full duration of the sentance.

This whole case has been a waste of tax payer dollars.

Edit - This is similar to whats happened to most of the people i've known who have been arrested for DUI and other vehiclae/alcohol/suspended liscense related things.

None of them went to jail. Quite a few got house arrest, and had to pay for the bracelet and other things out of pocket._

 

Putting a bracelet on her ankle and making her sit in her mansion for her sentence will not teach her a lesson. she has to learn that she is not above the law because she is, and I use this term loosely, "famous".


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 5, 2007)

Whether or not you like how she became famous, she is famous.

I wonder if she's going to real jail or a place like Martha Stewart.


----------



## Jade (May 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Whether or not you like how she became famous, she is famous.

I wonder if she's going to real jail or a place like Martha Stewart._

 

Jail is jail. It will be nice not to see pics of her for 45 days.


----------



## Raerae (May 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Jail is jail. It will be nice not to see pics of her for 45 days._

 
Again... you have no idea if she's actually going to server her sentance.

Lots of people who are in jail for very low crimes, are let out early.  We'll have to wait to see once she gets there, if she will server the full or any part of the sentance.


----------



## Jade (May 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Again... you have no idea if she's actually going to server her sentance.

Lots of people who are in jail for very low crimes, are let out early. We'll have to wait to see once she gets there, if she will server the full or any part of the sentance._

 

She was then ordered to report to a women's jail in suburban Lynwood by the set date or face 90 days behind bars. The judge's ruling excluded her from paying to serve time in a jail of her choice, as some violators are allowed to do.


that's from CNN...she pretty much has to go and has said she would do the time.


----------



## Raerae (May 5, 2007)

Michelle Rodriguez had to go to... And was let out after 2 hours of being in her cell because the state prisons system has better things to do that jail celebs and most regular people who are breaking trivial laws at taxpayer expense.


----------



## Jade (May 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Michelle Rodriguez had to go to... And was let out after 2 hours of being in her cell because the state prisons system has better things to do that jail celebs and most regular people who are breaking trivial laws at taxpayer expense._

 
Well if they do let her out, she will guaranteed to it again, because she's just not a smart girl. She's about as dense as they get. She would die without her spokesman. He follows her everywhere and does 99% of her talking for her because she has nothing intelligent to say.


----------



## Professor Fate (May 5, 2007)

jail time isn't good for anyone.

trust me.


----------



## labwom (May 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Michelle Rodriguez had to go to... And was let out after 2 hours of being in her cell because the state prisons system has better things to do that jail celebs and most regular people who are breaking trivial laws at taxpayer expense._

 

Yeah but no one likes Paris. This makes me happy. I hope she is in there for the full 45 days!


----------



## little teaser (May 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Michelle Rodriguez had to go to... And was let out after 2 hours of being in her cell because the state prisons system has better things to do that jail celebs and most regular people who are breaking trivial laws at taxpayer expense._

 

your right.. michelle got out early due to over crowding in La county jail   http://vivirlatino.com/2006/06/02/mi...early-card.php


----------



## spectrolite (May 5, 2007)

LOL... Have fun in jail Biatch!


----------



## arabian girl (May 5, 2007)

((It will be nice not to see pics of her for 45 days))
hahahahahaha


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2007)

she didn't help her case at all by arriving late to court.  dee dee dee deeeee


----------



## Raerae (May 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Well if they do let her out, she will guaranteed to it again, because she's just not a smart girl. She's about as dense as they get. She would die without her spokesman. He follows her everywhere and does 99% of her talking for her because she has nothing intelligent to say._

 
How does letting her off early make her guarentee'd to do it again?

Have you known anyone who's been on house arrest?  It's not exactly fun.


----------



## Jade (May 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_How does letting her off early make her guarentee'd to do it again?

Have you known anyone who's been on house arrest? It's not exactly fun._

 
Yup, my brother.and he did it again,,and again.Also house arrest was awesome for him..just sitting around watching TV< easting and sleeping. Wow..tough..he learned nothing from it. It was way too easy.


----------



## little teaser (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Yup, my brother.and he did it again,,and again.Also house arrest was awesome for him..just sitting around watching TV< easting and sleeping. Wow..tough..he learned nothing from it. It was way too easy._

 
i dont know what your brother went to jail for but jail is not a rehabilation place. its "jail" so that might be why he keeps screwing up.. besides your bro and paris are two diffrent people in two diffrent worlds but i do agree jail might do her some good heres the link to why..http://www.comcast.net/entertainment...cvqh=itn_paris


----------



## Bernadette (May 7, 2007)

I think she should have to go, the girls a dipshit. She is so self-involved, she thinks she can do whatever the f she wants. 
Gosh I can't stand that stupid twit.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 7, 2007)

I saw some more pictures come out of her smoking a joint. 
But the real issue is she going to drive drunk again? and up to this point it seems like she is still partying as much as she was.  I wouldn't want me to be killed by her.


----------



## ..kels* (May 7, 2007)

i don't understand why peole who hate paris talk about her so much?? cuz we all know how much she loves being talked about.. the more you talk about paris (trash-talk or not), the more famous she becomes. personally, i have nothing against the girl. who am i to judge her?


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 7, 2007)

I don't want anyone killed by a drunk driver.

This is slightly irrelevant, but what irks me the most is that she's Paris Hilton and could afford to have someone drive her around while she's drunk. Not that there's really an excuse to drive drunk, but she of all people has none.

 Quote:

  i don't understand why peole who hate paris talk about her so much?? cuz we all know how much she loves being talked about.. the more you talk about paris (trash-talk or not), the more famous she becomes. personally, i have nothing against the girl. who am i to judge her?  
 
It's not even a matter of liking/disliking her for me. I hate when celebrities get the easy way out of laws that regular people would be slammed on. It's ridiculous to have that double standard, and I'm glad that the courts are finally showing to take that seriously. I don't care if we're talking about Paris Hilton or Oprah. If you drive drunk, you deserve the same punishment that any of us would receive.

I like Robert Downey Jr. at times, but I think he got off much too easy for his issues.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_i don't understand why peole who hate paris talk about her so much?? cuz we all know how much she loves being talked about.. the more you talk about paris (trash-talk or not), the more famous she becomes. personally, i have nothing against the girl. who am i to judge her?_

 
because the media constantly crams her down our throats. If the paparazzi didn't care so much, we wouldn't be forced to hear about her on a daily basis.


----------



## Raerae (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I think she should have to go, the girls a dipshit. She is so self-involved, she thinks she can do whatever the f she wants. 
Gosh I can't stand that stupid twit._

 
Ironically she just got a ton of free publicity.  If you think this is going to do anything but make her even more popular, lol.  If anything it's put her back in the headlines more than ever.  She's splashed all over the gossip mags and new sites right now.


----------



## Jade (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Ironically she just got a ton of free publicity. If you think this is going to do anything but make her even more popular, lol. If anything it's put her back in the headlines more than ever. She's splashed all over the gossip mags and new sites right now._

 
Ya, everyone pretty much loathes the girl. Nothing nice is being said about her by anyone. I understand that any publicity for this moron is going to make her more popular, but it's a bad popular and hopefully she's hearing and reading what everyone is saying about her. She has a hell of a lot more people that cannot stand her than like her. Being splashed on gossip mags isn't exactly an honor, it's not like she's on the cover of prestigious magazines. Morons are always plastered on gossip mags.


----------



## Raerae (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I don't want anyone killed by a drunk driver.

This is slightly irrelevant, but what irks me the most is that she's Paris Hilton and could afford to have someone drive her around while she's drunk. Not that there's really an excuse to drive drunk, but she of all people has none._

 
Realistically, she was probably perfectly fine to drive.

 Quote:

  The second count, known as the “per se” charge, concentrates on whether the driver’s blood alcohol content (BAC) was .08 percent or greater. Whether the motorist seemed to be driving perfectly before the traffic stop or performed field sobriety tests with textbook precision doesn’t matter with this count. It is a charge that is based purely on body chemistry.  
 
.08 is basically an arbitrary number chosen to start enforcing DUI laws.  Paris was at .08 BAC.  Which doesn't mean she was drunk, it just means she was at the very begining of the legal limit.  Which has absolutely NOTHING to do with your ability to opperate a vehicle safely.  And everything to do with, they had to pick a number to start somewhere.  And realistically, that number probably starts in a safe limit, and is only there to earn the state money in DUI fees.

I'd be more inclined to agree with her sentence had she been ABOVE the legal limit.  Most "drunk driving" incidents you hear about people are blowing 1.something.  Not a .08.  Realistically, i bet a lot of people who hop into their cars after having a glass of wine with dinner are at .08 BAC.  Doesn't mean they are a liability on the road.  Especially if your a regular drinker.  Like anything, people build up a tolerance.


----------



## Raerae (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Ya, everyone pretty much loathes the girl. Nothing nice is being said about her by anyone. I understand that any publicity for this moron is going to make her more popular, but it's a bad popular and hopefully she's hearing and reading what everyone is saying about her. She has a hell of a lot more people that cannot stand her than like her. Being splashed on gossip mags isn't exactly an honor, it's not like she's on the cover of prestigious magazines. Morons are always plastered on gossip mags._

 
Thats so not true, and your opinion on the subject is biased based on your own dislike of her.

I think the bigger difference is, people that like her, dont feel the need to gossip about her 24-7.  We see the tabloids, laugh, and move on.  The only people chatting about her 24-7 are the ones who need to talk down about her.  Remember.  *Minority* groups are always the loudest.  Since the people that dont have anything negative to say, or dont care, dont need to talk about her.


----------



## charismaticlime (May 7, 2007)

Too bad it wasn't Lindsay Lohan, cause I think she could really use the rude awakening.


----------



## Jade (May 7, 2007)

http://www.dlisted.com/node/9614


^^^I Love This^^^

She is so delusional. She is always blaming everyone else for her stupid actions.


----------



## MAC is love (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_Too bad it wasn't Lindsay Lohan, cause I think she could really use the rude awakening._

 






 I think both of them do. Along with 90% of young Hollywood celebs.


----------



## Jade (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Realistically, she was probably perfectly fine to drive.



.08 is basically an arbitrary number chosen to start enforcing DUI laws. Paris was at .08 BAC. Which doesn't mean she was drunk, it just means she was at the very begining of the legal limit. Which has absolutely NOTHING to do with your ability to opperate a vehicle safely. And everything to do with, they had to pick a number to start somewhere. And realistically, that number probably starts in a safe limit, and is only there to earn the state money in DUI fees.

I'd be more inclined to agree with her sentence had she been ABOVE the legal limit. Most "drunk driving" incidents you hear about people are blowing 1.something. Not a .08. Realistically, i bet a lot of people who hop into their cars after having a glass of wine with dinner are at .08 BAC. Doesn't mean they are a liability on the road. Especially if your a regular drinker. Like anything, people build up a tolerance._

 

Doesn't matter if she was above or not..she was driving erratically, which is why she was pulled over. She shouldn't be on the road like that, she could kill someone. Not that she would care. She would would probably think that it was "hot" or something.


----------



## Jade (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Thats so not true, and your opinion on the subject is biased based on your own dislike of her.

I think the bigger difference is, people that like her, dont feel the need to gossip about her 24-7. We see the tabloids, laugh, and move on. The only people chatting about her 24-7 are the ones who need to talk down about her. Remember. *Minority* groups are always the loudest. Since the people that dont have anything negative to say, or dont care, dont need to talk about her._

 
I know this idiot is "popular "(ugh)...but in the end she wont be remembered for anything good she's done. Just a boring sex tape and a bunch of her stupid crotch shots. That's it and that's all.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 7, 2007)

If she is drunk driving she needs to be punished, it's not a joke and it should not cost an innocent person or persons their lives.
It should not be taken lightly, she is not above the law.
I heard she is going to jail by Compton. It does'nt matter how rich you are if you drink and drive you should face the consequences like everyone else, period.


----------



## Raerae (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Doesn't matter if she was above or not..she was driving erratically, which is why she was pulled over. She shouldn't be on the road like that, she could kill someone. Not that she would care. She would would probably think that it was "hot" or something._

 
Chances are she's pulled over all the time.  Realisically it's a pretty safe bet that if you pull over Paris late at night, she "might" have had some drinks.

I take it you've never been pulled over for being a cute blonde so a cop could talk to you?  Who just wanted to make sure you were capable of driving that poweful car right?  Wouldn't want you hurting yourself with the stick shift and all.  lol...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070508/...qqI9afas0  NUE

Seems she's not as unpopular as you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is so much fun, <3 when celebs get into trouble.


----------



## Raerae (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_If she is drunk driving she needs to be punished, it's not a joke and it should not cost an innocent person or persons their lives.
It should not be taken lightly, she is not above the law.
I heard she is going to jail by Compton. It does'nt matter how rich you are if you drink and drive you should face the consequences like everyone else, period._

 
a .08 isn't really drunk.  Just a FYI.  It's just the point where they legally start enforcing drinking laws.  You have to start somewhere.  Most of us on these boards probably hit a .08 after one drink.  And have driven, ESPECIALLY if it was a drink on an empty stomache.  Just a FYI.

If your really wanna know how often you drive "legally drunk" buy a breathalizer on-line.  And have some fun with it at a party.  You'd be AMAZED at how quickly you can get above the legal limit, while at the same time not even having a buzz.


----------



## hoemygosh (May 8, 2007)

I think she should go to jail. she obviously isn't taking the laws seriously. which as we all know as regular people, we would defenetally go to jail for all that she has done. if she doesn't learn her lesson now, who knows what she's capable of. maybe it's what she needs. lol. i would kill to see her in prison though.. hhahhaa. what is she going to do in the same colored outfit for a month and a half. omg.. haha


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 8, 2007)

I think it was Vince Neil the lead singer of Motley Crue who was drinking and driving and he got in a horrible crash and wound up killing his friend or friends. I can't remember I know at least one person died, he was a rockstar from Sweden I think.
Some other motorists were killed or badly injured.
He killed his friend who was a young talented up and coming musician.
I know that as a result of his drinking and driving he killed someone,
he has to deal with that his whole life.
This could very well happen to Paris as well, that is why she should
go to jail to nip this behavior in the bud hopefully.
She needs to learn a lesson because something bad will eventually happen. You don't want someones death hanging over your head your whole life because you were the dumbass drinking and driving and they are dead because of you.
Here in my town about two months ago some young kids were having a great time at a popular bar here. The three of them decided to leave the bar wasted. The one girl who was driving was smashed, she killed her other two friends that night. She crashed into a truck/trailer thing and killed both of her friends and managed to be the only one alive.


----------



## Jade (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Chances are she's pulled over all the time. Realisically it's a pretty safe bet that if you pull over Paris late at night, she "might" have had some drinks.

I take it you've never been pulled over for being a cute blonde so a cop could talk to you? Who just wanted to make sure you were capable of driving that poweful car right? Wouldn't want you hurting yourself with the stick shift and all. lol...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070508/...qqI9afas0  NUE

Seems she's not as unpopular as you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is so much fun, <3 when celebs get into trouble._

 

The petition, which had more than 900 signatures by Tuesday morning, urges Schwarzenegger to pardon Hilton because she provides "beauty and excitement to (most of) our otherwise mundane lives."  HA HA HA..OMG. That is HILARIOUS! 

And BTW? that petition was denied. And no, I have not been pulled over for being a "cute blonde". She claims that every single cop that has pulled her over has done it to hit on her or ask her out..RIIIIIGHT...sure Paris. Always blaming someone else. The only reason she hired her publicist back is because she knows she is to incapable of talking herself. She always comes off sounding like a complete fool. The jail time might humble her, or maybe she'll just do it and come out the same, either way, whether she was above the limit or on it or under it, she broke the law, and then continued to do so by driving with a suspended licence..twice. She's so DUH.


----------



## Jade (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_a .08 isn't really drunk. Just a FYI. It's just the point where they legally start enforcing drinking laws. You have to start somewhere. Most of us on these boards probably hit a .08 after one drink. And have driven, ESPECIALLY if it was a drink on an empty stomache. Just a FYI.

If your really wanna know how often you drive "legally drunk" buy a breathalizer on-line. And have some fun with it at a party. You'd be AMAZED at how quickly you can get above the legal limit, while at the same time not even having a buzz._

 

And BTW..you can still still kill someone by just having a "buzz". And while most of us on this board may have some drinks, most of us are also smart enough not to drink and drive. Most people are smarter than that these days. Paris has to get off of her little "that's hot" cloud and realize that she is NOT invincible because she is in the public eye, realize that other peoples lives are at stake when this idiot goes behind the wheel with any amount of alcohol in her system.


----------



## Raerae (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_And BTW..you can still still kill someone by just having a "buzz". And while most of us on this board may have some drinks, most of us are also smart enough not to drink and drive. Most people are smarter than that these days. Paris has to get off of her little "that's hot" cloud and realize that she is NOT invincible because she is in the public eye, realize that other peoples lives are at stake when this idiot goes behind the wheel with any amount of alcohol in her system._

 
Actually it wasn't the people who have a buzz, but got behind the wheel that I was talking about.  Being legally drunk, and actually being impared are two different things.  I'm not arguing that it's ok to drink and drive btw.  I'm saying people are way taking the whole, she got a DUI out of proportion.  There making it seem like she was obscenely drunk, which at a .08, just isn't physically possible.

Think of it this way.  

Had she PEED before getting in her car, she would have probably come in under a .08 BAC, because her liver would have been able to process .001 BAC out of her system in the time between getting in the car, and getting pulled over.  And now magically, at a .079999999999 BAC, she's not drunk.

How many decimal places does a Breathalizer have anyways, and does it round up, down, or truncate?  This is serious business, she might have not been drunk afterall!


----------



## Jade (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Actually it wasn't the people who have a buzz, but got behind the wheel that I was talking about. Being legally drunk, and actually being impared are two different things. I'm not arguing that it's ok to drink and drive btw. I'm saying people are way taking the whole, she got a DUI out of proportion. There making it seem like she was obscenely drunk, which at a .08, just isn't physically possible.

Think of it this way. 

Had she PEED before getting in her car, she would have probably come in under a .08 BAC, because her liver would have been able to process .001 BAC out of her system in the time between getting in the car, and getting pulled over. And now magically, at a .079999999999 BAC, she's not drunk.

How many decimal places does a Breathalizer have anyways, and does it round up, down, or truncate? This is serious business, she might have not been drunk afterall!_

 

Well she was something, she was driving eratically. They didn't just pull he over for nothing and arrest her for nothing.


----------



## Raerae (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_whether she was above the limit or on it or under it, she broke the law_

 
Actually if she was under the limit, she woulnd't have broken any laws...

It's not illegal to drive with alcohol in your system.  it just illegal if the BAC is at or above .08, at least in CA.  Also, BAC laws vary by state.  So while .08 may be the legal limit in CA, it may be perfectly legal in another state.

Just saying... Legal limit is just a number, it's not a real indicator of level of imparement, or danger to others.


----------



## Jade (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Actually if she was under the limit, she woulnd't have broken any laws...

It's not illegal to drive with alcohol in your system. it just illegal if the BAC is at or above .08, at least in CA. Also, BAC laws vary by state. So while .08 may be the legal limit in CA, it may be perfectly legal in another state.

Just saying... Legal limit is just a number, it's not a real indicator of level of imparement, or danger to others._

 
Well regardless, she was at the limit and she deserved to be arrested as would anyone else if they did the same. She also violated her probation, which she also desreves to be punished for. She's not above the law.


----------



## Raerae (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Well she was something, she was driving eratically. They didn't just pull he over for nothing and arrest her for nothing._

 
Lots of us get pulled over for nothing.  She just happened to get pulled over and checked for BAC.  And her BAC was at the minimum legal limit, so it was within the rights of the Police to arrest her.  Thats why she pleaded no contest to the DUI offense.

FYI. 

Most of my friends who had been arrested for DUI, were not pulled over because they were a liability on the road.  Things like head-lights/taill-lights, or california-rolling through a stop sign are why they got pulled over.  It was only after being pulled over, that the officer checked for alcohol.

She's not going to jail for DUI though, it's because of driving with a suspended liscense.  And if her publicist is telling the truth, it's reasonable to understand that she would have believed him when he told her it was OK to drive.

Her jail time has nothing to do with her former DUI.  Just to clarify, as people seem to think she's going to jail for drinking and driving, which isn't true.


----------



## Jade (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Lots of us get pulled over for nothing. She just happened to get pulled over and checked for BAC. And her BAC was at the minimum legal limit, so it was within the rights of the Police to arrest her. Thats why she pleaded no contest to the DUI offense.

FYI. 

Most of my friends who had been arrested for DUI, were not pulled over because they were a liability on the road. Things like head-lights/taill-lights, or california-rolling through a stop sign are why they got pulled over. It was only after being pulled over, that the officer checked for alcohol.

She's not going to jail for DUI though, it's because of driving with a suspended liscense. And if her publicist is telling the truth, it's reasonable to understand that she would have believed him when he told her it was OK to drive.

Her jail time has nothing to do with her former DUI. Just to clarify, as people seem to think she's going to jail for drinking and driving, which isn't true._

 

I understand that she is going to jail for violating her probation, which stemmed from drunk driving.  And as for her publicist, he was more than likely just covering for her ass. She is an adult ( at least in age she is, not mentality). She more than likely knew she wasn't supposed to drive, she's Paris Hilton though. She can get away with anything with the Hilton name and daddy's $$$ and high priced lawyers. She can't fool anyone, she acts like she is 12. She is a 25 year old woman, she knew not to drive, she got her publicist to stick up for her or he did it himself. And even if there is the slightest chance that he did tell her it was ok to drive, then he is one WHOPPING moron! Her brains must be starting to rub off on the poor guy.


----------



## Jade (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Lots of us get pulled over for nothing. She just happened to get pulled over and checked for BAC. And her BAC was at the minimum legal limit, so it was within the rights of the Police to arrest her. Thats why she pleaded no contest to the DUI offense.

FYI. 

Most of my friends who had been arrested for DUI, were not pulled over because they were a liability on the road. Things like head-lights/taill-lights, or california-rolling through a stop sign are why they got pulled over. It was only after being pulled over, that the officer checked for alcohol.

She's not going to jail for DUI though, it's because of driving with a suspended liscense. And if her publicist is telling the truth, it's reasonable to understand that she would have believed him when he told her it was OK to drive.

Her jail time has nothing to do with her former DUI. Just to clarify, as people seem to think she's going to jail for drinking and driving, which isn't true._

 

And she did not get pulled over for nothing, she was driving eratically. That's not nothing. If I saw someone driving eratically I would report it also, so no one else on the road would get injured.


----------



## Raerae (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_I understand that she is going to jail for violating her probation, which stemmed from drunk driving.  And as for her publicist, he was more than likely just covering for her ass. She is an adult ( at least in age she is, not mentality). She more than likely knew she wasn't supposed to drive, she's Paris Hilton though. She can get away with anything with the Hilton name and daddy's $$$ and high priced lawyers. She can't fool anyone, she acts like she is 12. She is a 25 year old woman, she knew not to drive, she got her publicist to stick up for her or he did it himself. And even if there is the slightest chance that he did tell her it was ok to drive, then he is one WHOPPING moron! Her brains must be starting to rub off on the poor guy._

 
We could all use a little bit of her brains.  She's a lot smarter than you give her credit for.  And she's amazing at turning bad publicity into positive publicity.  And in the process has made MILLIONS.

Doesn't really say much for the "smart blonde's" when the dumb ones are the ones getting all the success.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (May 8, 2007)

Why the hell does Paris have to have someone to tell her if it's ok if she can drive or not? I swear this loser is so spaced out all the time. She has no control over her life, everyone does everything for her. High time she grew up and ran her own life. She is as annoying as hell and gets away wih way too much.

 I certainly hope she goes to jail, does she honestly think that she is that special that she can violate her probation like that?! What a space cadet. They should shove her and Lindsay Lohan in a cell together, then that would almost make for half a brain.

The world will survive and keep on spinning with her in jail for 45 days. No loss. She'll look great in the orange jumpsuit


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_We could all use a little bit of her brains.  She's a lot smarter than you give her credit for.  And she's amazing at turning bad publicity into positive publicity.  And in the process has made MILLIONS.

Doesn't really say much for the "smart blonde's" when the dumb ones are the ones getting all the success._

 

She doesn't do any of that. her "people" do. They also clean up all her messes. She is not smart, she even said so herself. She need her publicist to speak for her, that's why she hired him back. She probably got a migraine trying to think herself.

I don't care if she has millions, that doesn't make her smart or a better person than anyone else. She didn't make those millions, other made it for her by thinking for her because she is so incapable of doing anyhting on her own.

 I have heard her in interviews, she sounds absolutely ridiculous, all she can come up with is "that's hot". And she is like 26 years old and still does that dumb baby talk. Not cute at all.


----------



## Jade (May 8, 2007)

I agree about her not being smart. She looks so lost in interviews. When she does interviews with Nicole Richie , Nicole does almost all the talking because she is semi intelligent. I also saw Paris and her mom on Leno once and her mom did the majority of the talking because Paris had no idea what to say. it was quite amusing really.


----------



## Jade (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_We could all use a little bit of her brains. She's a lot smarter than you give her credit for. And she's amazing at turning bad publicity into positive publicity. And in the process has made MILLIONS.

Doesn't really say much for the "smart blonde's" when the dumb ones are the ones getting all the success._

 

She has made millions off of other peoples brains, she didn't come up with the Simple life, she didn't write any songs on her god awful album, she has nothing to do with the making of her perfumes etc. she just stands there when it's all done and holds the bottle for promo pics. Ya, real genius there. Smart is someone like Natalie Portman, she is roughly Paris' age, Harvard graduate, doesn't show her crotch for publicity and is *gasp* actually talented. that's smart. Paris is an airhead.


----------



## Raerae (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I love Brian Kinney* 

 
_Why the hell does Paris have to have someone to tell her if it's ok if she can drive or not? I swear this loser is so spaced out all the time. She has no control over her life, everyone does everything for her. High time she grew up and ran her own life. She is as annoying as hell and gets away wih way too much.

 I certainly hope she goes to jail, does she honestly think that she is that special that she can violate her probation like that?! What a space cadet. They should shove her and Lindsay Lohan in a cell together, then that would almost make for half a brain.

The world will survive and keep on spinning with her in jail for 45 days. No loss. She'll look great in the orange jumpsuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lots of people have secretaries and administrative assistants.  Why would Paris be any different?  She probably gets tons of phone calls, fan mail, hate mail, promotions, job offers etc...  She pays him to filter through all of that and take care of it.

I personally have a publicist who goes through all of my private messages on Specktra, as I get so many, i dont have enough hours in the day to go thrugh them all.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Lots of people have secretaries and administrative assistants.  Why would Paris be any different?  She probably gets tons of phone calls, fan mail, hate mail, promotions, job offers etc...  She pays him to filter through all of that and take care of it.

I personally have a publicist who goes through all of my private messages on Specktra, as I get so many, i dont have enough hours in the day to go thrugh them all.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You have to be kidding! Not meant offend, but that is just riciculous if you hire a publicist to go through some Specktra messages. that's just laziness.

  As for Paris, she needs to pay attention as to what is going on in her life, maybe she would have known she wasn't able to drive then. God she's so dumb. Such simple solutions to simple little problems and she still can't figure them out. LOL


----------



## Raerae (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I love Brian Kinney* 

 
_She doesn't do any of that. her "people" do. They also clean up all her messes. She is not smart, she even said so herself. She need her publicist to speak for her, that's why she hired him back. She probably got a migraine trying to think herself.

I don't care if she has millions, that doesn't make her smart or a better person than anyone else. She didn't make those millions, other made it for her by thinking for her because she is so incapable of doing anyhting on her own.

 I have heard her in interviews, she sounds absolutely ridiculous, all she can come up with is "that's hot". And she is like 26 years old and still does that dumb baby talk. Not cute at all._

 
She's basically acting.  How we "see paris" and how she really is, are two comletely different people.  She has a "personality" that she has created that has made millions.  "Thats Hot" as stupid as you might think it is, is a household phrase.  Thanks Paris.  

She's managed to make Hilton, a household name, something even her father coulnd't do with his Hotel line.  Thats worth a LOT of money.  If you can't understand the marketing genius behind that then I dont know what to tell you.  Simply put, when people think Hotel, there going to remember the name Hilton.  And that brandname recognition is worth millions, if not billions of dollars over the years.

My Mom can't STAND Paris.  She sounds like Jade when she talks about her.  Wanna know the hotel she picked to stay at in New York?  The Hilton on times square.  So her animosity towards paris doesn't extend to the hotel line.  Pretty ironic she thought to look for "hilton" hotels


----------



## Jade (May 8, 2007)

You pay money to a publicist to go through Specktra messages? umm, Specktra isn't a job ya know. Wow..that's all I can say. I work full time at a bank and have a child and have an active social life and I still would never have the need to hire a publicist for anything. I'm not that special. I'm a capable young girl that can read messages. I really hope you are joking Raerae


----------



## Raerae (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I love Brian Kinney* 

 
_You have to be kidding! Not meant offend, but that is just riciculous if you hire a publicist to go through some Specktra messages. that's just laziness._

 
It's not lazy.  I just have better things to do than sort through all my fan and hate mail.  She forwards me important messages, and messages from people I'm expecting.  This way I dnot have to spend all day sorting through PM's I dont really have time to read.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_She's basically acting.  How we "see paris" and how she really is, are two comletely different people.  She has a "personality" that she has created that has made millions.  "Thats Hot" as stupid as you might think it is, is a household phrase.  Thanks Paris.  

She's managed to make Hilton, a household name, something even her father coulnd't do with his Hotel line.  Thats worth a LOT of money.  If you can't understand the marketing genius behind that then I dont know what to tell you.  Simply put, when people think Hotel, there going to remember the name Hilton.  And that brandname recognition is worth millions, if not billions of dollars over the years.

My Mom can't STAND Paris.  She sounds like Jade when she talks about her.  Wanna know the hotel she picked to stay at in New York?  The Hilton on times square.  So her animosity towards paris doesn't extend to the hotel line.  Pretty ironic she thought to look for "hilton" hotels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
None of this means she is smart. None of it. I think she is probably the same way behind closed doors. I really don't think I can see her going into her home, putting on her serious glasses and reading Shakespear. She is not intelligent. She has everyone doing everything for her, and when she is dead and gone, she will not be remembered for any of it. Maybe she should try doing some good and people will respect her more, I'm not saying she has to save the world or anything, but cut the baby voice crap out. "that's hot only appealed to 12 year old girls and VERY immature adults, LIKE PARIS!


----------



## Raerae (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I love Brian Kinney* 

 
_None of this means she is smart. None of it. I think she is probably the same way behind closed doors. I really don't think I can see her going into her home, putting on her serious glasses and reading Shakespear. She is not intelligent. She has everyone doing everything for her, and when she is dead and gone, she will not be remembered for any of it. Maybe she should try doing some good and people will respect her more, I'm not saying she has to save the world or anything, but cut the baby voice crap out. "that's hot only appealed to 12 year old girls and VERY immature adults, LIKE PARIS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's, "Shakespeare."  Not to nit pick, but when your clowning on someone's intellect, it's a good idea to make sure you have all your i's dotted and your t's crossed.  Typically I'm not a grammar Nazi, but when you’re calling someone stupid and making spelling errors in your example (especially as well known an author as Shakespeare), well...  Which is why i usually don't nit pick, because my posts are full of them.

Who is smarter...  The person busting their butt to make ends meet, or the person who pays someone else to bust butt for them, so they dont have too.  She has people do all of these things for her because well, she can.  Lots of people pay people for yard work, house work, baby sitting, shopping, etc.  So are they suddenly stupid for paying people to do things they don't want too?  She has a bigger disposable income than most of us will earn our entire lives.  Having everything done for you is a benefit of being wealthy, not a measurement of how smart you are.


----------



## little teaser (May 8, 2007)

1. you love paris
2. you hate paris
3. you dont give a f*ck... if you dont fall into # 3 you still give a f*ck


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_It's, "Shakespeare."  Not to nit pick, but when your clowning on someone's intellect, it's a good idea to make sure you have all your i's dotted and your t's crossed.  Typically I'm not a grammar Nazi, but when you’re calling someone stupid and making spelling errors in your example (especially as well known an author as Shakespeare), well...  Which is why i usually don't nit pick, because my posts are full of them.

Who is smarter...  The person busting their butt to make ends meet, or the person who pays someone else to bust butt for them, so they dont have too.  She has people do all of these things for her because well, she can.  Lots of people pay people for yard work, house work, baby sitting, shopping, etc.  So are they suddenly stupid for paying people to do things they don't want too?  She has a bigger disposable income than most of us will earn our entire lives.  Having everything done for you is a benefit of being wealthy, not a measurement of how smart you are._

 

Ha ha, I never claimed I was smart, nor do I have others trying to convince people that I am. And you will never, ever convince me that she is smart. I've seen interviews, heard her talk...she is a dullard. Thank goodness for her daddy's $$$. So ya, you will never convince me.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (May 8, 2007)

The only people who LOVE Paris are little girls who's brains haven't quite developed yet, and very immature adults 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's the truth. No mature adult is going to find this idiot talented.


----------



## Jade (May 8, 2007)

Convincing me that Paris Hilton is smart is Like convincing me that the earth is square. When I actually see this twit do or say something smart then Maybe I'll give her a little credit. But so far that hasn't happened. And having servants and publicists and chefs and all that crap does NOT make you smart. As far as I'm concerned it's made her even more stupid, she can't do anything on her own. one day when she's old news and washed up, these people will leave her..she will never survive on her own. She needs to get out into the real world and experience things for herself. Jail just may help her do that..no servants in there honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No Blackberries allowed either..UH OH!!


----------



## Pascal (May 9, 2007)

hey it's Jade again, what's up girl ? well yeah I agree that triflin' low down nasty ass trick needs some jail time too. 
By the way I LOVE YOU JADE


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 9, 2007)

lol this made me laugh..


http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/...264737,00.html


_Paris Hilton is backing an online campaign asking California Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger to issue a pardon following her 45-day prison sentence for driving on a suspended licence.

'Please help and sign it'In a blog posted on her MySpace homepage, Hilton urges fans to sign a petition set up by a supporter.

"My friend Joshua started this petition, please help and sign it. i LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!," Hilton said in a message.

The petition calls on Gov Schwarzenegger to issue a pardon, claiming she has been used as a scapegoat by authorities seeking to highlight the dangers of drink-driving.

The petition says the hotel heiress "provides hope for young people all over the US and the world".

"She provides beauty and excitement to (most of) our otherwise mundane lives," it added.


"We, the American public who support Paris, are shocked, dismayed and appalled by how Paris has been the person to be used as an example that Drunk Driving is wrong."

A spokesman for Gov Schwarzenegger indicated an intervention was unlikely.

Hilton must begin her prison sentence at the Los Angeles Century Regional Detention Facility on June 5 or else risk seeing her sentence doubled.

She was handed her jail term after a court ruled she had broken her probation by twice driving while banned earlier this year following a conviction for drink-driving.

Lawyers have said they will appeal the decision._

ESPECIALLY this bit omg!*The petition says the hotel heiress  'provides hope for young people all over the US and the world".*


----------



## Raerae (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_When I actually see this twit do or say something smart then Maybe I'll give her a little credit. But so far that hasn't happened._

 
Thats because your not seeing the real Paris.  All your seeing is her media persona.  It's an act she puts on for the public, and the media, and she plays up to it.  If you can't see that, then i dont know what to tell yah.

It's pretty common her "baby talk" voice, isn't her real voice.  It just part of her image.

 Quote:

  And having servants and publicists and chefs and all that crap does NOT make you smart. As far as I'm concerned it's made her even more stupid, she can't do anything on her own. one day when she's old news and washed up, these people will leave her..she will never survive on her own. She needs to get out into the real world and experience things for herself. Jail just may help her do that..no servants in there honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No Blackberries allowed either..UH OH!!  
 
This will never happen.  

FYI...  These people aren't in her lives because they care about her (some might).  But chances are, all her hired help is there because...


She paid them!

And the hilton fortune isn't running out ANY time soon.  And neigther is all the money Paris is making off, "being stupid." 

Jail isn't going to do anything but make her more popular, and more money.  Proof is in the publicity


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2007)

ESPECIALLY this bit omg!*The petition says the hotel heiress 'provides hope for young people all over the US and the world".*



*LOL !!  That's priceless.*


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Thats because your not seeing the real Paris. All your seeing is her media persona. It's an act she puts on for the public, and the media, and she plays up to it. If you can't see that, then i dont know what to tell yah.

It's pretty common her "baby talk" voice, isn't her real voice. It just part of her image.



This will never happen. 

FYI... These people aren't in her lives because they care about her (some might). But chances are, all her hired help is there because...


She paid them!

And the hilton fortune isn't running out ANY time soon. And neigther is all the money Paris is making off, "being stupid." 

Jail isn't going to do anything but make her more popular, and more money. Proof is in the publicity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I didn't say the money would run out, her fame will. There is always going to be someone younger, prettier, stupider and even more ridiculous than her that the paparazzi will follow around and that the young kiddies will admire. Lindsay is already beating Paris at her own game


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2007)

And there is a pic of her this morning DRIVING!!! I do not think her little peanut of a brain understands what a suspended license is. She has to be one of the stupidest "celebrities" out there.


----------



## Raerae (May 9, 2007)

I could post a pic of her driving too. Doesn't mean it was taken today.


----------



## Raerae (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_I didn't say the money would run out, her fame will. There is always going to be someone younger, prettier, stupider and even more ridiculous than her that the paparazzi will follow around and that the young kiddies will admire. Lindsay is already beating Paris at her own game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nah, they will just become BFF's and you'll have to see even more pics of the two of them.

Besides, thats life.  There is always someone younger, andprettier, whatever, around the corner.  The point is, enjoy life while you can.


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Nah, they will just become BFF's and you'll have to see even more pics of the two of them.

Besides, thats life. There is always someone younger, andprettier, whatever, around the corner. The point is, enjoy life while you can._

 

You're right. Paris will ride Lindsay's coattails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is so desperate to stay in the public eye. Pathetic. Yes, enjoy life while you can..Paris isn't doing that. That's why she's been walking around with that sad little puppy dog look on her face lately.


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I could post a pic of her driving too. Doesn't mean it was taken today._

 

They were taken today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's a dullard. Poor Poor Paris


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2007)

And BTW..just to lighten the mood..I love these pics from Gallery Of The Absurd...They are spot on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






......Jailbird


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I could post a pic of her driving too. Doesn't mean it was taken today._

 

http://jjb.yuku.com/topic/53606/t/Pa...ng-again-.html



Love the comments too


----------



## Tash (May 9, 2007)

Paris is a fucking joke.  

And Rarae, she violated her probation, which is why she's going to jail.  Anybody that violates their probation goes to jail.


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2007)

She has all of this money and she is still too stupid to hire a driver to take her home after hitting the clubs. That just screams stupidity. When you know you are going to be drinking( any amount of alcohol) you either have a designated driver, call a cab or in Miss.Princess Paris' case, hire a driver. Common sense Paris.


----------



## Raerae (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_http://jjb.yuku.com/topic/53606/t/Pa...ng-again-.html



Love the comments too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Looks like a blonde in a car wearing sun glasses.  You do realise in LA, thats like almost every car right?


----------



## Raerae (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_When you know you are going to be drinking( any amount of alcohol) you either have a designated driver, call a cab or in Miss.Princess Paris' case, hire a driver. Common sense Paris._

 
lol... your so not living the real world if you think this is the case.

If i go to happy hour after work and have a drink, i'm not going to call a cab home.  Just like everyone else who's at the bar, and gets into their car after having a drink or two.  Same with going out to dinner and having a glass of wine, or having a drink at a restaraunt at lunch, or at a friends house, or whatever.

If i'm planning on going out and getting tipsy, then yes, i'll do one of your suggestions.  But lets be real here.  To say someone should take a cab, get a DD, hire a driver, whatever, if their going to be drinking "any amount of alcohol" is pretty silly.  Most of us know how a drink at lunch, or a drink at happy hour is going to effet us.  Realistically, not much.  Lots of people drive on prescription drugs that impare their ability to drive much more than a drink.  Are we above the "legal limit" when this happens?  Who knows, i dont have a breathalizer in my purse =p


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 9, 2007)

that isnt paris in that car. 1-not even her car. 2. look at her nose.. that isnt paris hiltons nose. you can see paris hiltons nose from a mile away. and yes RaeRae is right.. its liek 75% of the cars in L.A have some blonde girl driving them. haha. Paris Hilton doesn't bother me. I think her sentence was a little unfair and bias because she is who she is. Yes of course violating your probation is a big no no, but Ive never actually heard of anyone going to jail for it. most likely a Ankle Bracelet and house arrest. big woop. I think people spend too much time and energy hating her. Be more involved in your own life. hate something much closer to home if you absolutely feel the need to hate something.


----------



## MAC is love (May 9, 2007)

I don't think she would be stupid enough to drive right now. Especially with the window down and the amount of paparazzi following her. If she had been stupid enough to drive right now, I would hope she would at least wear a wig or something to disguise herself.


----------



## Raerae (May 9, 2007)

People believe anything and everything that they read on gossip forums.  Regardless of if it's true or not.


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC is love* 

 
_I don't think she would be stupid enough to drive right now. Especially with the window down and the amount of paparazzi following her. If she had been stupid enough to drive right now, I would hope she would at least wear a wig or something to disguise herself._

 

Trust me..she is more than stupid enough..she drove on a suspended licence..numerous times. She's not a smart girl and quite frankly she doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Looks like a blonde in a car wearing sun glasses. You do realise in LA, thats like almost every car right?_

 

Actually that is Paris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is her custom made Bentley, People magazine confirmed it, there are other pics on x17 website..and by golly, it's her licence plate too! She doesn't CARE!! She's still too stupid to comprehend that she has a suspended license, I kinda feel bad her for stupidity on this. Maybe her mom , dad or sister should tell her what suspended means.


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_People believe anything and everything that they read on gossip forums. Regardless of if it's true or not._

 

I DON'T believe everything I read on those. That was just a link, I got the original source from People Magazine website. The pics of her crying are priceless. Looks like when she needs someone to console her, no one is there..Karma baby..


----------



## Raerae (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Actually that is Paris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is her custom made Bentley, People magazine confirmed it, there are other pics on x17 website..and by golly, it's her licence plate too! She doesn't CARE!! She's still too stupid to comprehend that she has a suspended license, I kinda feel bad her for stupidity on this. Maybe her mom , dad or sister should tell her what suspended means._

 
According to *your link*, her liscense was reinstated in March.

Or did you just skip past that part in your rush to jump on the bandwagon to hate on her?

You guys crack me up.


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_lol... your so not living the real world if you think this is the case.

If i go to happy hour after work and have a drink, i'm not going to call a cab home. Just like everyone else who's at the bar, and gets into their car after having a drink or two. Same with going out to dinner and having a glass of wine, or having a drink at a restaraunt at lunch, or at a friends house, or whatever.

If i'm planning on going out and getting tipsy, then yes, i'll do one of your suggestions. But lets be real here. To say someone should take a cab, get a DD, hire a driver, whatever, if their going to be drinking "any amount of alcohol" is pretty silly. Most of us know how a drink at lunch, or a drink at happy hour is going to effet us. Realistically, not much. Lots of people drive on prescription drugs that impare their ability to drive much more than a drink. Are we above the "legal limit" when this happens? Who knows, i dont have a breathalizer in my purse =p_

 

Huh? Sorry, I don't drink and drive at all. My 4 year old niece was killed 4 years ago by a woman who had 2 beers after work. She was also driving erratically. Some people can't handle alcohol like others. I get totally buzzed after 1 beer..that's just me. Paris maybe the same way. Maybe she felt the effects more than you or your neighbor or best friend would. I don't defend drunk drivers in any way.


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_According to *your link*, her liscense was reinstated in March.

Or did you just skip past that part in your rush to jump on the bandwagon to hate on her?

You guys crack me up._

 

Hmm, I guess another floozy blonde was driving Paris' custom made Bentley. Small world.


----------



## Raerae (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Hmm, I guess another floozy blonde was driving Paris' custom made Bentley. Small world. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
Hello....

She's allowed to drive again...  What part of People Magazine saying:

 Quote:

  2007

IN THE DRIVER'S SEAT
Paris Hilton is driving again! The heiress is spotted behind the wheel of her Bentley Tuesday in Century City, Calif. Turns out Hilton, who was recently sentenced to 45 days in jail for violating her probation by driving with a suspended license, *had her license reinstated in March.* 
 
I put it in bold for yah so you don't miss it this time. 

Paris 1
Jade 0


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_According to *your link*, her liscense was reinstated in March.

Or did you just skip past that part in your rush to jump on the bandwagon to hate on her?

You guys crack me up._

 

I don't hate her, How can I? I don't know her!!!!! Nor would I want to. I have never heard 1 nice thing said about her from people that hung out with her. And if you think this isn't the real Paris, you are crazy. It's all catching up to her now. She doesn't even seem to have any real friends anymore. They have all moved on to better things while she seems to be staying the same old, actually, even worse.


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Hello....

She's allowed to drive again... What part of People Magazine saying:



I put it in bold for yah so you don't miss it this time. 

Paris 1
Jade 0_

 

No..I didnt read it..I don't like reading too much about wonky eye..but I thought you said that wasn't her in the car???!!!


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2007)

And you will still never EVER EVER convince me that Paris is a good, nice, sweet, smart girl. You say i jump on the bandwagon of haters of her..well you are on the bandwagon of kids that likes her..what's the difference? Can I ask what you like her for? This should be amusing and interesting..lol.


----------



## Raerae (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_






No..I didnt read it..I don't like reading too much about wonky eye..but I thought you said that wasn't her in the car???!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I dont study Paris enough to know what she looks like in a blurry photo posted on a message hun.  And i don't know what a Bently looks like.  Especially when it's a partial photo that doesn't even show the entire car.

Trust me hun, your more involved with her than I am.


----------



## Raerae (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Can I ask what you like her for? This should be amusing and interesting..lol._

 
She's entertaining.  Thats hot.


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_She's entertaining. Thats hot._

 
Entertaining is right. She's a comedy act. She sure makes people laugh..now that's hot


----------



## Raerae (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Entertaining is right. She's a comedy act. She sure makes people laugh..now that's hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
So jealous =p  It's ok, at least your hair color is the same as hers, so you can kinda be like her.


----------



## Jade (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_So jealous =p It's ok, at least your hair color is the same as hers, so you can kinda be like her._

 

Not jealous at all..I'd rather live my life over 100 times than live hers once. And my hair is natural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So is my eye color . I'm not jealous of her in any way. I'm more jealous of smart, beautiful girls


----------



## Raerae (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_And my hair is natural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LoL this made me laugh.  OMG I'm a better blonde than her!


----------



## Janice (May 9, 2007)

Where is this going?


----------

